# iMac fan stuck on high speed



## djdavis8 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all,
First time poster.
I was doing a fsck -f on an iMac 1.6 G5 here at the office and the machine took a dive during the check. Now the processor fan is stuck on high. Its running 10.4.5.
I've search several of the forums here and didn't see anything on it.
So far I've:
installed and run Applejack
Zapped the Pram
Installed the latest sys upgrade from Apple

No luck and the lady who uses it is gona kill me! Can anyone help? Is there a setting for auto on the fan that can be set from the terminal? I only know enough to be dangerous.

Thanks!


----------



## camgangrel21 (Feb 14, 2006)

this happens sometimes when you just run thr OS software update out of software updater. http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...orm=osx&method=sa/MacOSXUpdCombo10.4.5PPC.dmg try downloading and running this updater. it should make that fan from sounding like a Jet on takeoff.


----------



## djdavis8 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks camgangrel21!
I tried the update and it didn't work. I ran AHT and received an error code 2FAN/5/8:CPU Fan.
I did a search on that and came up with this post on another site:
_Hello all - Found this thread because of ***ERROR*CODE*** 2FAN//5/8/: System Fan ***
Our 17" 1.8GHz iMac/1GB/>Apple Hardware Test CD under the logic board test.
Tried everything mentioned here
no OF resets or extended power-downs would stop a constant-running fan.
Easily popped the back off this lovely Apple and reset the CUDA, disconnected the battery contact, and unplugged/plugged the CPU fan from the MLB. 
Back together and all is well and quiet/passed all tests. No need to prompt a replacement with this one. Give it a shot before you call. Cheers, Steve MacDonald/The-Missing-Byte.com_

I did as he suggested and low and behold - silence once again.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Tommo (Feb 15, 2006)

Also check out System Preferences>Energy Saver> Options and check that processor performance is set to highest, not automatic.


----------

